# Гемангиомы Th4 - 11 мм, Th5 - 9 мм, Th6 -16х22. Протрузия С5-С6. Давит, печёт в груди, трудно дышать



## xena1206 (23 Авг 2011)

Помогите, пожалуйста. Мучаюсь уже 2 года. Уже нет сил. Началось внезапно, если так можно сказать. Утром проснулась с тахикардией и чувством давления в грудной клетке, тяжело дышать как отдышка. Начались походы по врачам. За неделю так обессилила, что лежала и не было сил даже говорить. Врачи причины не нашли. 
ЭКГ норма, ЭХО сердца норма, лёгкие норма, рентген грудн отдела - снижение высоты позвон, остеохондроз.
Сколько врачей обошла - ужас. Никто не знает. У всех одно лечение -успокаительные. Тяжело лежать на спине - давление в груди усиливается. Когда начинаю кушать, только еда проходит пищевод - тахикардия усиливается. Делала рентген желудка, думала может грыжа диафрагмальная. Грыжи нет. Делала несколько раз курсы массажа, совсем не повлияло.

За эти два года не стало не хуже и не лучше. Две недели назад снова пошла на массаж. Почувствовала, что стало хуже уже после первого сеанса, после третьего прекратила, так как поднялось давление, боли в шее, грудном отделе позвоночника, тяжесть в нижней челюсте, даже языка, усилилось давление в области грудины. Уже две недели на больничном, все симптомы прошли , но чувство давления и жжения в груди усилилось, невозможно дышать. Как-будто цемент залили внутрь и начала болеть спина в области грудного отдела.

Сделала МРТ точнее настояла, невролог отговаривала, дескать там ничего страшного.

*МРТ грудного отдела: *гемангиомы Th4 - 11 мм, Th5 - 9 мм, Th -16х22 мм, хондроз Th3-Th6.
*МРТ шейного отдела: *протрузия С5-С6.

ПОМОГИТЕ пожалуйсте разобраться. Что давит так в груди, печёт невыносимо, уже не помню как это свободно дышать. Была на консультации в нейрохирурга - говорит это не от гемангиомы. А что тогда? Если что-то зажимает, можно ли идти к вертебрологу или остеопату. Если это всё же от гемангиомы - что делать. Лекарства не помогают, как -будто совсем на это не влияют. Хотела даже сделать бронхоскопию, отговорил врач, говорит, там ничего нет.
Какие обследования можно ещё сделать? Спасибо большое. Извините, что так много написала,  уже сил нет.

*moderator: *Убедительная просьба ставить  пробелы после знаков препинания. Текст без пробелов очень удно воспринимается. Соблюдайте Правила форума по созданию сообщений, в противном случае, они будут удаляться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Авг 2011)

Идите к мануальному терапевту, который успешно лечит пациентов с позвоночным кардиальным синдромом.


----------



## xena1206 (11 Сен 2011)

Но все врачи говорят,что при гемангиомах нельзя делать мануальную терапию и массаж.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Сен 2011)

Почему нельзя? Можно!


----------



## mestizorion (14 Июн 2012)

Slyshai takaja je problema,toje vse shjas proverjauy i vse v norme.Vot v sledyuyshii vtornik na apendizit proverjat ja nastojal,potomysh-to y moego Otza ni4e ne mogli naiti a bilo toje samoe +eshe kolit v serdze y menja prietom.vot i okazalos 4to eto apendizit tak davil y nego nadeuys 4to y menja toje bydet apendizit))) xex


----------

